# So proud!



## Carynb (Sep 29, 2009)

Big milestone here...my son did his insulin injection all by himself this evening for the very first time!
I really am proud of him and thought I'd share it with you all.

Caryn


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 29, 2009)

Carynb said:


> Big milestone here...my son did his insulin injection all by himself this evening for the very first time!
> I really am proud of him and thought I'd share it with you all.
> 
> Caryn



Woo hoo that is absolutely fantastic.  That is a huge achievement for him.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Thats brilliant Caryn  he's only young too !! he'll be doing them all himself soon ! *


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2009)

brilliant caryn i bet your so proud , well done to your son xxxx


----------



## bev (Sep 29, 2009)

Aah - bless his cotton socks! I dont blame you for being very proud - I hope he is proud of himself and is encouraged to do more! Maybe even a little treat!Bev


----------



## Mand (Sep 29, 2009)

What a clever lad! That is such great news, Caryn!


----------



## aymes (Sep 29, 2009)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 29, 2009)

lovely to hear! bless him x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2009)

Well done! It's no easy thing doing your first injection - scared the life out of me and I was 49! Brilliant!


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 30, 2009)

What a superstar!!!  Way braver than I was at his age!  (I think I was at least 11 before I'd do my own jabs, how lazy lol!)  What a brave little guy, bless him!


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 1, 2009)

A big step!

Well done.


----------



## allisonb (Oct 1, 2009)

Aw that's fantastic, you must be very very proud of him.  My little boy is 8 too and so can imagine what a big deal this is for you both.....well done x


----------



## Kei (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations!  My 6-year-old daughter now refuses to do her own injections, but she was doing them regularly for about two weeks recently.  It's amazing how brave these little ones can be.

Kei
xx


----------

